# Insane deep face shots at Fernie (video)



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Thats crazy! id do anything to be riding that right now, this year has been a huge disappointment especially in tahoe.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

mother of god that is absolutely ridiculous! That is so much snow!


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

where is that? i want to go there.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

That's a lot of pole only shots. Amazing you could even know which way to turn. Cheers to the pow!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow...I would love to be there right now. Not sure I would know how to board in that much snow but I'm sure it would be a blast.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I have a huge jealousy rager, but shouldn't you be riding a snowboard?

But I will say, that is fuckin' sick!!!

TT


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome! I hope I get to experience powder like that some day. Damn ice coast...


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

thats too much, i'd be getting stuck left and right …


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I would of shit myself getting ready to enter a group of trees only to take a face shot that blinds you for 5 seconds.


----------

